# Please help me dress up my poor lil nekid soapies.....



## xraygrl (May 29, 2009)

I'm so mad. I got this beautiful cardstock to print cigar band lables on, it's not even a heavy weight, and my printer will not print straight on it! It keeps feeding all crooked.....like almost 1/2 difference from one side of the paper to the other! GRRRRRR! 

These soapies are for a special gift, (I don't sell) and I tried regular printer paper and it does not have a "special gift look" KWIM? It just looked cheezy, I even tried wraping with the Cs, and putting the regular paper over that, and BLECK! Just ruined the look. 

So now Im at odds as to what to do. I have some of those waterproof label sheets I could make a sticker labels with, but how would I dress those up so they won't look like something with a sticker slapped on? 

I hate when my best laid plans go awry! STUPID PRINTER!


----------



## ChrissyB (May 29, 2009)

Why not do that with the sticker, over your cardboard, then add a special touch like a fabric ribbon around it, or some of those nice handmade stickers that you can get?


----------



## Val (May 29, 2009)

Kinda sounds like you may have some paper or something caught in one side of your printer.  Can you take off the back to see if there may be a label or some paper interfering?  I have run labels thru mine before and one came off on the roller, so you might check for that.

Hopefully that is all it is and you can use your new paper.

Val


----------



## heartsong (May 29, 2009)

*x*

may i suggest a trip to the local fabric/hobby store or better yet, the scrapbook supplies store.  take a sample of your label on your paper and ask the clerks for ideas on "how to dress the edges" on your labels.

back where i lived in washington state we had a retired high school art teacher who owned a tiny scrapbooking supply store, and you could not stay a chat with her for more than an hour without your head exploding from all her ideas!

good luck with your project!


----------



## jarvan (May 29, 2009)

What about going to the craft store and seeing if they have a border stamp that would suit the purpose? Stamped labels can be very pretty.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

Could you cut the edges with a fancy shape scissor ?

Kitn


----------



## xraygrl (May 29, 2009)

Thanks Ladies. I do rubber stamp and make cards so I do have lots of paper and stamps etc on hand. It's just that I wanted to use THIS ONE particular cardstock. 

It's just kind of upseting. I mean even when I go in to change the settings, there is no option for printing on cardstock/heavweight paper whatsoever. Only regular printer paper and HP specialty papers (like photo paper, clear labels etc) It's one of those all in one printer/copier/fax things, and I am not very happy with it ATM.


----------



## heartsong (May 29, 2009)

*x*

FYI: i bought a brother lazer black and whiter printer at staples for $39. the toner lasts a long time!

 i use it to print labels and cardstock.

i then add colored embellishments, or actually "color" with felt tip pens.

it gives it a real "hand made" look!


----------



## xraygrl (May 29, 2009)

Thanks heartsong! I will have to ck into that lazer printer once I am gainfully employed again!    I can always add some color with rubber stamps


----------



## tincanac (May 29, 2009)

Try putting the printer setting on Glossy Photopaper setting - I had a similar problem once - the photo paper that I buy is the Kodak brand and it is quite thick - and that setting seemed to help!  I have also printed on OHP /Transparency using this setting with an inkjet!!!  

Also Val's idea seems good - I have found weird items in my paperfeed tray (a piece of dried, shrivelled cheese?????) and have no idea how it got there - luckily I found it just before it fed the paper - or I might have printed a very cheesy card


----------



## xraygrl (May 29, 2009)

Thanks Tincanac. I will try that setting. I checked, there's nothing inside, and since it was still printing properly with regular paper I was doubting that anyway. I meant to call HP today about it, but never got the chance


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (May 30, 2009)

xraygrl, oh I know your problem oh too well. I have a printer here that prints beutifully but my newer one hates me i'm sure of it :x .

I have an idea that may work, either 1. scan the CS if its the pattern you're after and print that onto your regular computer paper OR 2. if you have something like photoshop elements etc, choose a backround and either print that straight out or watermark it and print it out. Or design your own paper on your computer with your creativity and print it out.

My new printer is also supposed to print out paper/card thicker than the regular computer paper but by the time it comes out it is crooked because one side of the feeder wheel works slower than the other I think.

Did your stickers come with a programme to design them like Avery?, if so We design our own labels according to the colours of the soaps which really set them off.


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (May 30, 2009)

Here is an example of one of our labels, these were made for our whipped mini muffin soaps. If you need a hand having some labels made up you are welcome to pm me and we'll be happy to do some computer designs up and email them through to you.
 I can't take credit for this one, my young daughter does alot of the photography and designs .


----------



## vivcarm (May 30, 2009)

tincanac said:
			
		

> I have found weird items in my paperfeed tray (a piece of dried, shrivelled cheese?????)



That had me laughing - sounds like our house!


----------



## xraygrl (May 30, 2009)

Gal. Gifts, 

I thought about scanning it and printing it on regular paper. but I don't think it would translate the same, this paper has a nice texture to it, and that wouldn't be the same on printer paper. KWIM? 

What I have are the full sheets 8.5 x 11 or waterproof label paper. I can make any size label I want with it using tables in word, and I am pretty good at that. I think I'll make some of those up, brayer a color wash of permanent dye ink on them (as to not waste my printer ink) and stamp a border or background or something. Then I will cut a cigar band, run it through my emobssing machine to give it some texture and do a color wash on that too. I think the end result will look nice.


----------



## heartsong (May 30, 2009)

*x*

okay, one more time to get my 2 cents in!   

if you have a staples, copyco or other office suppy place take that in and have them copy with their big commercial machines.

staples once charged me i think 3 cents each since i was providing my own paper. ( i had them do up 100 copies)


----------



## xraygrl (May 30, 2009)

> okay, one more time to get my 2 cents in!



 I don't mind when people throw money!   

I have a staples just a couple of miles away. Maybe I'll print on regular paper and see if they can print on my special CS. It's right next to Aldi's and I have to go pick up some milk and cereal anyway. THANKS! Throw your 2 cents in anytime!


----------



## KSL (Jun 1, 2009)

How about using the cardstock as more of a base, then printing a more narrow strip with the design you want and printing on a light vellum paper and layering it?


----------



## xraygrl (Jun 1, 2009)

i'm out of vellum, and the Michales near me was out of vellum the other day too. I still have not wrapped up these soaps. Too much going on with the kids and hubby home all weekend, and I had a job interview today...didn't go so well...the guy was STRANGE!


----------



## KSL (Jun 1, 2009)

Okay, don't work for weirdos!

HOw about clear acetate?  LIke the overhead projecton machine paper?


----------



## xraygrl (Jun 1, 2009)

I have some clear acetate, but not sure how my finiky printer will act with it. I'm sure the ink would take FOREVER to dry. I know whenever I print on vellum, it takes forever, I imagine on acetate it would take even longer. 

I played a bit with some packaging this evening, and I think I have finally come up with something I like.  Will try and work on it a bit tomorrow, but I have another appointment in the afternoon.


----------



## KSL (Jun 1, 2009)

pic!!


----------

